# Possibility of streaming to another PC on the local network



## chrisg (Feb 7, 2021)

Hi folks,

I've been using OBS for a few months now to livestream a weekly Youtube broadcast to our community (typically +/- 50 people) for few months now and I have to say, it's been amazing! I'd never done anything like this before but from the start it's done everything we've wanted to do and the learning curve was pretty easy.

Discovering the Projector was a huge bonus. We use that on a 2nd monitor so those in the "studio" can see what's being sent out on the stream. (i.e. are they still on camera or is it other video/images etc).

What I would like to do (in addition to sending the stream to YT and saving to the local disk) is also send the stream direct to another computer on the network (for monitoring without the delay streaming it from YouTube).

Is that possible? Your thoughts/guidance much appreciated.

Cheers,
Chris.


----------



## Lawrence_SoCal (Feb 8, 2021)

Sure - possible.... but not really the right question to ask
You are already encoding a Projector output. and you now want to duplicate that, and output via the network

so does your PC have the horsepower to encode a new stream? or configure a new plug-in/adapter ?
I could easily be wrong, but outputting OBS's output via USB is a new native v26 feature. You could setup s/w (not native to OBS) to re-direct that output over the LAN. Or use a capture card to take Projector output, and transmit that via the network, and I'm sure there are better ways as well (like NDI)  but each has its own pro's & con's... so, it depends.. sorry

I suspect it will help if you mention the resolution/fps/bitrate you are looking at, the network, the distance involved, etc. Specifics about your use case are likely help others provide more tailored responses


----------



## fatmatrow (Feb 8, 2021)

if you have an nvidia card, use NDI plugin. it'll do this easily


----------



## chrisg (Feb 9, 2021)

Thank for the responses. 
I'm broadcasting 1080p @ 30fps on a 1Gbps LAN. Distance - too far for USB.
In terms of the use case, I'm thinking of an audio control room in a separate area (to help maintain social distancing) which would have remote access to the digital audio mixer that feeds the broadcasting PC.
Anyway, plenty of food for thought there. 

Presume this is the NDI plugin you were referring to? I'll try it out.





						obs-ndi - NewTek NDI™ integration into OBS Studio
					

NDI 4.10 is now available for OBS 28+! There are no changes other than compatibility with OBS 28.  This plugin adds simple audio/video input and output over IP using NewTek's NDI™ technology.  Three integrations are currently available: - NDI...




					obsproject.com
				




Thanks again.


----------



## Lawrence_SoCal (Feb 9, 2021)

chrisg said:


> I'm broadcasting 1080p @ 30fps on a 1Gbps LAN. Distance - too far for USB.



I was thinking more in terms of content/display, and not re-encoding a new video stream
Understand about distance, but there is s/w that can take the USB signal and send it over Ethernet. This isn't my area, but taking an existing video output you already have, and sending to remote viewer has lots of options (including long HDMI cables.. not any cable, but with right setup hundreds of feet is possible)
Remote access to DAW.... well that is a completely different situation
  is that DAW running on the OBS computer? most remote control programs provide access to the user profile/screen, not one app running within a group of other apps. And most displays are only that. IF you are thinking a remote touch screen, that is different (I'd assume doable, but not something I've ever dealt with)
so be sure on your requirements whether you are talking a display, or wanting remote interactivity with what is on display
if DAW on separate PC, there are plenty of remote KVM solutions, that keyboard, mouse, and display be in different room from PC


----------



## fatmatrow (Feb 9, 2021)

chrisg said:


> Thank for the responses.
> I'm broadcasting 1080p @ 30fps on a 1Gbps LAN. Distance - too far for USB.
> In terms of the use case, I'm thinking of an audio control room in a separate area (to help maintain social distancing) which would have remote access to the digital audio mixer that feeds the broadcasting PC.
> Anyway, plenty of food for thought there.
> ...


Download ndi tools from NDI as well, you can use their programs to send a display capture (computer accessing it can even change which monitor) and they can also take control of mouse and keyboard. Its a really good local network high quality remote desktop essentially


----------



## chrisg (Feb 10, 2021)

Lawrence_SoCal said:


> I was thinking more in terms of content/display, and not re-encoding a new video stream
> Understand about distance, but there is s/w that can take the USB signal and send it over Ethernet. This isn't my area, but taking an existing video output you already have, and sending to remote viewer has lots of options (including long HDMI cables.. not any cable, but with right setup hundreds of feet is possible)
> Remote access to DAW.... well that is a completely different situation
> is that DAW running on the OBS computer? most remote control programs provide access to the user profile/screen, not one app running within a group of other apps. And most displays are only that. IF you are thinking a remote touch screen, that is different (I'd assume doable, but not something I've ever dealt with)
> ...



Thanks Lawrence - you were thinking on the right lines...
The audio mixer is a Behringer XR18 with a line-out to an external USB audio interface plugged into the broadcasting PC. Remote access to that comes as standard. :) 
It was the options for seeing what is going on in the studio and therefore knowing which mics/inputs should be enabled/disabled etc that I was after. So I'll be investigating some of those option.






						Behringer | Product | XR18
					






					www.behringer.com


----------



## Lawrence_SoCal (Feb 10, 2021)

I take COVID-19 seriously, but unless a key person at really high risk, I'd be inclined to get a high quality air filter, double mask, and take the risk (maybe leave control room door open?)... but I digress

I'm guessing this is House of Worship, right?  assuming yes (and in part, regardless)
your audio mix for in-person, vs streamed, are often different (I haven't even advanced to being an audio neophyte, certainly no expert, but our auditory processing ability is different in-person, vs via terrible mobile device speakers (or even good stereo speakers which lack 3D spatial cues) hence need for unique audio mix. As such, what I've learned in last 10+ months (since I started livestreaming) was things like audio compressors, etc. There are guides/tutorials, instructions on audio optimization techniques for streaming, as well as radio that might be helpful, if you don't have a sound person already on top of this. 
I bring this up, as the typical scenario I've heard of is
- create in-person (main room) audio mix
- then have a slightly different version of that for streaming
How to accomplish that alternate/streaming mix varies by sound panel, and connected tech
- some sound board allow a sub-mix, which can be tailored for streaming
- Today, with no in-person attendance, our in-room speakers are turned off, and sound panel mix is strictly for streaming.
- others (and soon myself) will use a sound panels digital output, and the use DAW, OBS, or other audio s/w to create a custom mix and incorporate into stream [depending on sound panel, that may start with main mix, a sub-mix, or direct access to all channels]
- For me, that means on my OBS computer, in addition to controlling OBS, PTZ camera(s), PowerPoint slides, soon I'll also see/control all of my sound panel's audio channels as well (so I can mute a mic, adjust individual mic settings as appropriate ... hopefully not much, but probably a little)
- Others actually have a dedicated computer/device for DAW (which one could remote control in a variety of methods)
so... like so many things techy ... it depends . Sounds like the Behringer (which I've never worked with) has its own network port  and remote control capability (in which case, no OBS related monitor/display required).
However, if the sound person (in other room) would benefit from viewing OBS computer display (not necessarily Projector output), there are a variety of ways of sending your OBS PC display(s) to other monitor(s). IF your OBS PC is powerful enough, you could use locally installed s/w. If not, there are numerous options for capturing display output (so no PC h/w resource impact), and routing that over a network


----------



## Fbosman (Feb 10, 2021)

You also can install a rtsp plugin so that Obs will act as a rtsp/server. A simple viewer on your remote pc is able to show the stream


----------



## chrisg (Feb 11, 2021)

Lawrence_SoCal said:


> I'm guessing this is House of Worship, right?



Thanks for taking the time for your reply.
Yes, you're guessing correctly, although your subsequent assumptions aren't all 100%. :)

As we don't have our own building, and our usual venue is not available to us, we're streaming from a small room; a couple of people in front of camera plus one or two more (the second being an understudy) doing tech & support bits off-camera (pre-recorded music, slides etc.) There's a couple of fixed USB cameras plugged in, one of which is also cropped to give individual head shots. So, all that all being said, we've got a single, simple audio mix, and 4 camera options set to number-pad shortcuts, which makes that side of things very easy in that respect.
The option I was considering to give a little more space (both for general comfort and because, having all been working from home for the last year, one person has just been called back into front-line nursing) was a network link to another room (think cable out the window...) so the mixer (or potentially even OBS control) could be done remotely.

Perhaps it's over-kill and not really necessary, but I do like to try and work out what the options are! :D
Thanks again,


----------



## Lawrence_SoCal (Feb 11, 2021)

some of my assumptions were even close - woohoo!!

I switch back 'n forth in HoW stream for live vs pre-recorded videos.
I use Advanced Scene Switcher to automate scene changes (especially when pre-recorded video ends)

For us, with no in-person attendance, just me, priest, livestream assistant/trainee, and now with PTZ camera, a reader for Prayer's of the People
- running PTZ camera (only have 1), watching/adjusting audio (rare), advancing PowerPoint slides for service bulletin, controlling OBS live stream (25+ scenes matching liturgical order include prelude, postlude, announcement(s), Readings, Hymns, etc plus copyright info slide, call to Zoom coffee Hour, etc, ) and acting as Digital Usher for online platform is a 1 person job
- it is nice to have a second person to watch over shoulder and help out when one gets distracted 
- with new PTZ camera, streaming operations got more complex (vs single static webcam shot) but manageable
- soon I'll move OBS PC into sound closet, hook up USB output from mixer, and move keyboard, mouse and monitors upstairs to choir loft (40 DisplayPort cable supporting dual monitor via DP MST). 
The challenge will be once we re-start in-person service (this fall?) and we have separate audio mix for in-person vs stream.
Our standard audio mix is NOT adjusted during a service (other than powering off/on, our mixer wouldn't be changed for months+ at a time (a year+?) (pipe organ/choir, no band/concert), so a mildly different audio mix for stream won't be hard, and probably only minor adjustments for loud vs soft speakers, similar to camera adjustment for tall vs short person at pulpit/lectern)

Now, if your worship style is to have a 'sound engineer' working on the mix full time during a service, then yea, you'll still need that plus person running OBS. Your remote options depends on how you plan to mix for in-person and remote. will the sound engineer handle both mixes on single sound board, and OBS operator simply uses that audio signal?  or will OBS person/streaming PC be adjusting audio? Hopefully, both of your audio mixes to be done on Behringer XR18 and you use its remote control functionality?? [is that a thick app (ie client install on PC), or a mobile device app? is using a tablet, and using that as interface for mix an option? I'm guessing depends on complexity/sophistication of your audio mix and person running the board]. It appears that board has built-in remote control options.


----------



## chrisg (Feb 12, 2021)

Lawrence_SoCal said:


> I switch back 'n forth in HoW stream for live vs pre-recorded videos.
> I use Advanced Scene Switcher to automate scene changes (especially when pre-recorded video ends)



I came across the Advances Scene Switcher the other day - will have to look into it's use a little more closely. What I have tended to do is include the wide-angle camera on the same scene as the pre-recorded video, but below it, so that when the video ends (and displays nothing) the camera below it becomes visible.

In terms of live vs streamed audio mix, I expect the mixer will have an AUX send - with the XR18 we have 6; 2 are used for foldback, so that leaves 4 spare so one (or two if wanted stereo) could be used for streaming should we opt to go down that route when in-person again.
The XR18 controls can _only_ be accessed via the PC/Android/Mac app (It's essentially a cut-down X32, i.e. only 18 channels, but without any physical buttons or faders). What is quite nice is that multiple devices can connect to different "parts" of the mixer. Main FOH can be done from one device, and someone on stage can connect to just the AUX1 channel (using the app on their phone) to control their foldback mix etc. whilst someone else could use another AUX channel from an iPad to control the streaming mix. You get the idea.

Really interesting to hear about how others are approaching similar problems - thanks for sharing. :)


----------

